# moving with dog to singapore



## jennystephen (Apr 2, 2014)

I am moving from the philippines back to Australia but I must stay in Singapore for 5 months so my dog can then be shipped back home to Newcastle Australia. Is it difficult to find a small house to rent that will accept my dog. Not looking for anything flash just so my boy does not have to spend 5 months in a kennel


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

AVA has published a list of kennel...

not gonna be cheap if you rent a landed property to keep your dog for 5 month lease ...

put aside upwards of 6,000 S$ for a landed house


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If you actually want a landed house with a big enough yard for a mid-sized dog, it will me more like S$10000/month.
98% of residents in Singapore stay in high-risers.
Also read about the general conditions for dogs in Singapore (hint: not too good) and the common aversion of locals (especially Muslims, but also others, incl. many landlords) against dogs that are more than ornamental rats.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

look up on Craigslist for landed house sharing .. if the other tenants agree you may get a lower rent

btw, what breed is your dog?


----------



## jennystephen (Apr 2, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> look up on Craigslist for landed house sharing .. if the other tenants agree you may get a lower rent
> 
> btw, what breed is your dog?


He is a sharpei. Thats what I am hoping for a landed house sharing. thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sharpei?

forget condos and look only for landed houses

the breed is not allowed in condos I believe and you need additional insurance coverage ...

all info at Ava site

good luck ...


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

Any dog is allowed in a private condo, HDB's have the restrictions. I know of two Great Danes in condos in Singapore...!


Ignore the rents quoted, firstly I pay $7k for a landed house on East Coast with my Boxer Dog, but you obviously won't want to rent for long enough for a landlord to rent only to you anyway.

There are quite a few doggy-mad people in Singapore, try on Facebook for rescue dog groups, etc.. There are plenty of people who take in strays / rescues to foster, so they may be able to put you in touch with someone who could put you up as well... I'll drop you a line with some when I've had time to dig them out.

The main dog runs are at West Coast and Bishan Park, so if you don't have transport, try to get close to there but I can easily get cabs with my 28kgs boxer whenever the need arises if you're further away.


----------

